# 2015 F250 XLT Crew Cab



## Shamrock80 (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking to unload my 2015 F250, 67xxx miles and counting. XLT package with western truck side(mount and wiring). I've had seat covers and weather tech floor mounts on it from almost new. Has a bullet spray in liner. I can take more pics if interested. The only one I have at the moment is a little dirty.

Asking 32,500 or OBO


----------



## Shamrock80 (Jan 28, 2011)

31k


----------



## Shamrock80 (Jan 28, 2011)

Suggestions?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Shamrock80 said:


> Suggestions?


For starters, more pics


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

dieselss said:


> For starters, more pics


And higher quality than the one currently posted.

Personally I think you're about 4-5k high for the miles.

Why would someone buy a 15 with 67k on it for 31k, when they can buy a 17 with 0 for 45k (or a little less)? That's .20 cents a mile. We couldnt get dealers to charge less than .25 cents a mile trading every year and putting 40k plus on them.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

John_DeereGreen said:


> And higher quality than the one currently posted.
> 
> Personally I think you're about 4-5k high for the miles.
> 
> Why would someone buy a 15 with 67k on it for 31k, when they can buy a 17 with 0 for 45k (or a little less)? That's .20 cents a mile. We couldnt get dealers to charge less than .25 cents a mile trading every year and putting 40k plus on them.


Is it possible because someone only wants to spend around 30K for a truck and not 45K? Everyone's budget is different.


----------



## Shamrock80 (Jan 28, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> And higher quality than the one currently posted.
> 
> Personally I think you're about 4-5k high for the miles.
> 
> Why would someone buy a 15 with 67k on it for 31k, when they can buy a 17 with 0 for 45k (or a little less)? That's .20 cents a mile. We couldnt get dealers to charge less than .25 cents a mile trading every year and putting 40k plus on them.


In response, that's what I'm doing. I'm buying a 2017, if you can find this truck out the door for 45k or less let me know. Cheapest I've found is 47k plus a new mount installed is 1600.

I'm just going off of nada, and what the dealer told me private party value is for that truck. That's not including 1k+ for the mount and wiring.

While I appreciate your feed back, I feel my price is fair at 31k.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Shamrock80 said:


> In response, that's what I'm doing. I'm buying a 2017, if you can find this truck out the door for 45k or less let me know. Cheapest I've found is 47k plus a new mount installed is 1600.
> 
> I'm just going off of nada, and what the dealer told me private party value is for that truck. That's not including 1k+ for the mount and wiring.
> 
> While I appreciate your feed back, I feel my price is fair at 31k.


Interesting. It's weird how prices vary from area to area, and we're not that far apart really.

I just bought a 17 ccsb loaded XLT last week for our northern branch manager. 43 out the door with 100k extended warranty. No fancy pins or plans or fleet discounts. Just every day Joe buying a truck.


----------



## Shamrock80 (Jan 28, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Interesting. It's weird how prices vary from area to area, and we're not that far apart really.
> 
> I just bought a 17 ccsb loaded XLT last week for our northern branch manager. 43 out the door with 100k extended warranty. No fancy pins or plans or fleet discounts. Just every day Joe buying a truck.


Can I get name of dealership and agent as I'll travel for that price!


----------



## Shamrock80 (Jan 28, 2011)

Also what was the sticker price of the truck you bought. I've called Pallotta and they are going to get back with me. The vehicles in that area seem to be priced the same as here.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Shamrock80 said:


> Also what was the sticker price of the truck you bought. I've called Pallotta and they are going to get back with me. The vehicles in that area seem to be priced the same as here.


It wasn't from Pallotta, it was a dealer up in the Cleveland area somewhere. Valley maybe? All I did was sign papers. I told him to find the best price he could and buy the damn thing, didn't have time to piss around looking myself. I haven't even seen it yet, all I know is what he told me when he said he found one.


----------



## Shamrock80 (Jan 28, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> It wasn't from Pallotta, it was a dealer up in the Cleveland area somewhere. Valley maybe? All I did was sign papers. I told him to find the best price he could and buy the damn thing, didn't have time to piss around looking myself. I haven't even seen it yet, all I know is what he told me when he said he found one.


I looked at about 10 dealerships in the area nothing anywhere close to 43k out the door on an xlt. That's what the XL's are going for mid-upper package. Prices seem to be the same as around here.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

46 to 47 is about average for an xlt.
Unless you qualify for all the discounts you'd be hard pressed to find one that cheep 

Shamrock, what options are you looking for


----------



## Shamrock80 (Jan 28, 2011)

dieselss said:


> 46 to 47 is about average for an xlt.
> Unless you qualify for all the discounts you'd be hard pressed to find one that cheep
> 
> Shamrock, what options are you looking for


XLT premium with snow plow prep. I've talked to about 12 dealers in 5 states and the prices aren't More than 800 dollar difference.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Agreeded, prices are kinda the same all over


----------



## Arrowbrook 99 (Mar 16, 2017)

Just my opinion but I would wait on the 2017 ford superdutys. Two reasons. I think prices will go down and I would never buy a first year model change. There are going to be problems. I've owned ford my whole life and I trading my 2014 f350 lariat 6.7 for a GMC 2500HD with a 6.0 gas. Love it. My ford was a mortgage payment. Never again.


----------



## Shamrock80 (Jan 28, 2011)

Pics


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Valley was the dealer in question above. No clue on salesman


----------



## Shamrock80 (Jan 28, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Valley was the dealer in question above. No clue on salesman


I called them the other day. They have the XL package trucks. All of their stuff is work truck


----------



## Shamrock80 (Jan 28, 2011)

30,500


----------

